# Tori Spelling: Baby ist da.



## Tokko (10 Juni 2008)

.





Tori Spelling gave birth to her second child, Stella Doreen McDermott, via a planned C-section delivery at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in L.A. Monday afternoon.

The actress, 35, has a 1-year-old son, Liam, with husband Dean McDermott. She's the couple's first daughter.

Stella was born at 3:13 pm EST, weighing 6 lbs 8 ounces.

Spelling – who is signed on to reprise her role as Donna Martin on the new 90210 spin-off in the fall – has frequently gushed about the joys of pregnancy.

"I'm eating whatever my body tells me it needs and wants," she said in March. "I love my growing belly and the curves I'm taking on."

What was her big pregnancy craving?

"Rocky Road ice cream and avacado – I figure that is good for the baby," the actress said.


"During my first pregnancy with Liam, I spent a lot of time worried about my weight and how big I was getting and how I would lose it afterwards," Spelling said in April. "But once I wasn't pregnant anymore, I missed it. I loved being pregnant."

The actress dropped her baby weight after Liam by using the NutriSystem Nourish program.

Spelling and McDermott, 41, married in May 2006. Their antics are documented on Oxygen's Tori & Dean: Home Sweet Hollywood. 



Quelle:
usmagazine.com
.


.


----------



## Katzun (10 Juni 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch tori:thumbup:


----------

